# 400...or ls2?!



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

im just now starting my 67 gto and was wondering, what you guys might think would be best. the 400 or the ls2 i cant decied.

matt


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Neither! This: http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/results.cfm?singlepart=1&partnumber=LS7 or this: http://www.crateenginedepot.com/sto...620-Deluxe-Street-Engine-12498793-P16C54.aspx


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

In a '67 I'd say keep it classic.

However, if you can cram it under the hood, Chevy does a good line of crate engines. My dad just picked up a 454 for his Camaro re-build. My step-brother is fighting back with a 502.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

No question, the 400. If you have the itch for a crate engine, see what Butler's has to offer.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

ok thanks guys, i think i might check out butlers.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Verdoro 68 said:


> No question, the 400. If you have the itch for a crate engine, see what Butler's has to offer.



:agree Read my mind Ken. Also with the LS2 swap, you may have to modify a few more parts of the car. I want a Butler.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

If the original numbers-matching block is long gone, I'd say go with a crate motor. Even with a period-correct 400 Pontiac engine under the hood, the car will not truly be "all-original" ever again.

Let's face it, you're probably building your car to DRIVE, and not to be a trailer queen or to sell at Barrett-Jackson, so why not get the most bang (HP) for the buck possible?

If this is going to be your daily driver, even in the winter, an LS2 with its fuel injection will probably give you the best cold-weather service instead of a carbureted engine.

And please look into some heavy-duty rustproofing if you're going to make it a daily driver. Winter eats classic cars.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

ya i was planning on building a show/go car that i cud also enjoy driving alot since i live in a place where it is sunny 300 days of the year and hot. i want it more modern but also keep the classic body lines and stuff.

matt


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

i think i might go all out ls7, art morrison frame 4 wheel disc brakes, ect.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

muthstryker said:


> i think i might go all out ls7, art morrison frame 4 wheel disc brakes, ect.


That would be pimp. :cool


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

There's just something fundamentally wrong about a GTO with a Chevy/Corporate GM engine under the hood. I'm a purist. I like to see Pontiacs that came with a Pontiac engine have a Pontiac engine.

If it were mine, I'd probably be thinking about a 455 with a fuel injection setup, a TH400/700R4 with a Gear Vendors overdrive or a Tremec from Keisler. There'd probably be a lot less cutting and fabrication to get that to fit in the car, and IMO, it's lot more interesting than an old car with a GM crate engine in it.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

ya i know but it would be something different and i havent completly decied yet.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Personally I would take the LS2 or the 400 over the LS7 any day of the weak. I am not a big fan of weak walled bored to the hilt vehicles. 

Give me a LS2 and Force induction it with about 15 psi, new fuel management, underdrive, stong CAM and you have a LS7 eater. 

As far as the 400. I have one and I love it. stong ass internals. Get yourself a 4 barrell with a heavy CAM and you are lighting some tires up. 


I love the fact the fact that I have both of these engines.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

get a 428 and slap some 670 heads on it.........the 670's are the correct heads for a 67 and can be found on Ebay...the 428 in my opinion is Pontiacs best engine and with those heads and the right cam/intake combo would be a torque monster


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If I could take a car and make it what I wanted, I'd take an older camaro or GTO and put modern suspension, drivetrain and engine components in it. Given the choice, I'd go with the LS7, but more reasonably would be the LS2. I mean you get all the benefits of a modern engine with the great lines of the classic car. Carburetors are really beginning to show their age, I am baffled that anyone still uses them. Frankly, carbureted vehicles are nothing more than a pain in the arse to me. Not very efficient, bad in cool/cold weather, constantly need adjusting, etc...just not worth the time/trouble in my opinion.
Sure, the 400 would be cool, if you're going for original and boring. If you want new, exciting and one-of-a-kind, there's no question that you should use the LS2. 
Above all, it's your car...do whatever makes you the happiest. 
Good Luck and I look forward to seeing pics of it when it's all finished.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> If I could take a car and make it what I wanted, I'd take an older camaro or GTO and put modern suspension, drivetrain and engine components in it. Given the choice, I'd go with the LS7, but more reasonably would be the LS2. I mean you get all the benefits of a modern engine with the great lines of the classic car. Carburetors are really beginning to show their age, I am baffled that anyone still uses them. Frankly, carbureted vehicles are nothing more than a pain in the arse to me. Not very efficient, bad in cool/cold weather, constantly need adjusting, etc...just not worth the time/trouble in my opinion.
> Sure, the 400 would be cool, if you're going for original and boring. If you want new, exciting and one-of-a-kind, there's no question that you should use the LS2.
> Above all, it's your car...do whatever makes you the happiest.
> Good Luck and I look forward to seeing pics of it when it's all finished.


 ya i dont think i will always have time to adjust the carb so i think ls1 or ls2 might be in my book they are better on gas and arnt they lighter?? just seems that the lsx series is more economical so i think ill do that make it look like a stock ls1 or ls2 wha tever is in my budget.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah, I'd imagine the aluminum block of the LS1/2 would be lighter than the old iron 400s. Of course there is an iron version of the LS1/2 if I remember correctly. 
That car will positively FLY with a 400+ HP LS1 or LS2, as well as get pretty decent gas mileage. That IS the perfect car in my opinion.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

lol yes it would, if i get one i will probaly supercharge it unless motorsport tech has some things to make more power for under 10,000 with out supercharger, nitrous, turbo ect ect just make it a badass n/a. lol


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, a supercharged LS2 in that car would definitely kick major ass. That'll probably put you into Z06-speed territory. It would allow you to embarrass 99% of the ricers out there anyway. haha


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

maybe a t56 too, hmm sounds good to me haha


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

what are the top speeds for the newer gtos?? and how much the weigh if you know


----------



## cspnge (Feb 23, 2006)

*67 Gto*

There's a guy that's dedicated a website to restoring his 67 GTO. He's probably about 80% done and updates it from time to time. He has pictures from the ground up. It's a good site that might help you out. The site is www.geraldsgto.com. 

Good Luck!


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

2005s are electronically limited to 158 mph, 3800 lbs I believe


----------

